# Inductor de cargador de batería quemado



## JAR25 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hola a todos:

En chufo a la red un cargador de batería y me hace un corto, lo abro para detectar el problema y me doy cuentas de que ademas de haber fundido el fusible, me ha quemado el inductor de la entada de corriente. Mi problema es, que he estado buscando y no encuentro el mismo y no se que criterio debo de seguir a la hora de buscar uno compatible y si lo encontrara, saber si este, tiene primario y secundario como los transformadores. Os dejo unas imagenes para que tengais referencia de lo que pregunto.

Gracias desde ya...


----------



## pandacba (Jun 13, 2015)

Eso más que un inductor es un filtro EMI, se consigue en las casas de electrónica, o lo puedes sacar de algún aparato viejo en deshuso, no tien ningún valor critico, si se ha dañado casi seguro tienes un severo corto circuito on el capacitor que esta a la salida del mismo y/o el puente de diodos, de echo para probar puedes proceder a puentear cada bobina, no afecta en nada el funcionamiento, pero revisa lo otro porque para que se dañe es que tienes un gran corto luego de sus salidas


----------



## vrainom (Jun 13, 2015)

Pero es muy inusual que se haya dañado de esa forma, ¿no habrán reemplazado el fusible por uno de mucha mayor capacidad de corriente?

Además del puente de diodos, seguramente el transistor de potencia también está en corto.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 13, 2015)

Cuando el TR de potencia se pone en corto se habre el fusible, sin que se dañen los diodos ni mucho menos el filtro EMI, por eso es más probable que hay un corto en el capacitor a la salida del filtro o en el puente de diodos, aparte que seguramente se rompio el fusible y se hizo la torpeza de pensar que necesita uno más grande entonces alli se cocina el resto como el caso del filtro en las ilustraciones.

No entiendo el torpe razonamiento, que si se daño el fusible hay que poner uno más grande, eso es error garrafal, si el fusible que lleva se daño es poque hubo un problema, si el hilo interno esta cortado es probable que no haya mayor problema, pero si el hilo en el interior ha desaparecido y todo el vidrio esta emnegrecido y en parte metalizado, es señal inequivoa que hay un corto circuito y en tales condiciones no hay que reemplazarlo sin encontra tla corto, ya ue seguramente, evito daño mayores, si se comete la burrada de poner otro igual el que se rompera de inmediato agregara más daños, y si encima se hace una burrada peor poner uno más grande, se rompe todo inclusve el filtro EMI cono en el caso presente


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 14, 2015)

¡hola a todos!

también depende de si esta fuente lleva un resistor en serie con el puente de diodos.

ya he visto en fuentes algún resistor de 10ohm (o menos) y de potencia desde 10W, que son previamente calculados para evitar caída de tensión innecesaria y a la vez, limitar la corriente de precarga del capacitor (inrush).

yo supondría que lleva uno (marqué con rojo en la imagen adjunta).
si la fuente lleva un resistor, el corto no estaría en el puente rectificador de diodos, sino en el mismo filtro... cosa difícil pero nunca se sabe, porque significaría  que el filtro realmente "filtró"  y se quemó.
en altas frecuencias cualquier cosa puede esperarse, quizás entró en resonancia en conjunto con el capacitor que marqué en verde.

también se distingue que los diodos (marqué de azul) están "intactos".
habría que comprobarlos con multímetro (tester).

JAR25:
luego de verificar donde está realmente el corto, pasas a la siguiente etapa de buscar un nuevo inductor.
en la imagen número 07 se distingue el valor de la inductancia: 30mH.
por ahí ya se tiene una referencia a la hora de comprar otro.

otra técnica sería tirar todo el alambre y medir el diámetro y longitud.
ahí compras el mismo alambre y enrrollas nuevamente toda la longitud (no hay que calentarse la cabeza contando el total vueltas).


----------



## JAR25 (Jun 16, 2015)

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda y aclaraciones. Efectivamente, el puente rectificador esta en corto. He timbrado los cuatro diodos y, los cuatro están en corto y el fusible ha saltado de lo lindo. Otra aclaración: Hace tiempo, el capacitor que está a la salida (47 uf) (Foto uno, a la izquierda) se inflo y como consecuencia fundió el fusible. Siguiendo las indicaciones de la placa, le cambie el fusible por uno similar y, cambie el capacitor. Después de esto, ha estado funcionando bastante tiempo. Le voy a cambiar el puente y el fusible, pero mi pregunta es, ¿me sirve cualquier filtro?, porque es que tengo varios parecidos y como no se ven las características, no me apetecería meter la pata....

Millones de gracias a todos..


----------



## miguelus (Jun 17, 2015)

Buenos días.

Como se te ha indicado en un Post más arriba, ese Filtro EMI no es crítico, su misión evitar que el ruido generado por la conmutación del Transistor salga al exterior por radiación del cable de entrada.

Solo tienes que procurar que el nuevo filtro coincida el patillaje.

También puedes intentar rebobinar el viejo (solución apuntada más arriba).

Sal U2


----------



## sergiot (Jun 17, 2015)

A fin de determinar si la fuente queda funcionando después de cambiar los componentes quemados puedes haces puente en la placa donde estarían los bobinados, no pasa nada, si la fuente funciona bien te dedicas a buscar el filtro EMI y si no lo consigues o no tienes desguaces para sacarlo lo puedes fabricar con alambre barnizado y haciendo dos bobinas sobre ferrita, no es algo critico para su funcionamiento, es para mitigar las interferencias que pudiera generar la fuente y que viajen a la red eléctrica, e incluso para que el ruido eléctrico de la red no ingrese a los equipos.


----------



## Alkotan (Jun 17, 2015)

Hola a todos.

Para que  funcione el circuito no es necesario que esté esa especie de transformador, lo puedes puentear.

Se puede presentar el problema de que el circuito haga muchas interferencias, genere ruido y afecte a otros aparatos como pueden ser amplificadores.

Por normatiba legal, estos aparatos tienen que suprimir la emisiones EMI, para eso está esa especie de transformador, en realidad son dos debanados puestos en serie con las lineas de alimentación de AC.

Buenas tardes


----------



## JAR25 (Jun 25, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Como se te ha indicado en un Post más arriba, ese Filtro EMI no es crítico, su misión evitar que el ruido generado por la conmutación del Transistor salga al exterior por radiación del cable de entrada.
> 
> ...


 
Muchiiiiiisimas gracias por la aclaración. Ya os comento cuando pueda terminar de montarlo!!!!!

Gracias.


----------



## JAR25 (Jun 30, 2015)

Gracias a todos, he cogido un poco de aquí y otro poco de allí y he logrado repararlo. Le he cambiado todos los diodos del puente rectificador, he cogido un filtro cualquiera, reciclado, el cual me coincidían las patillas, le coloque un fusible de 2'5 A. y, benditos seáis, funcionando. Creo que este tipo de foros si desempeña una gran labor social y no otros que me callo porque me pueden denunciar por la ley mordaza aquí en España.

Saludos y Muchiiiiisimas gracias a todos!!!!


----------



## sergiot (Jun 30, 2015)

Muy bien!! viste que no era tan difícil como aparentaba.


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 2, 2015)

¡¡¡exelente JAR25!!!

Aquí ves personas con disposición de ayudar a los otros.

Y si se quema de nuevo, ya sabes


----------

